# ID on plant(s) from a Texas pond



## chodovet (Jul 17, 2020)

Pulled this plant from a large pond in east-central Texas (College Station). It was growing underwater, but had been recently flooded by rain and most of the surrounding plants were emergent. Since I put it in my tank it doubled in height over 24 hours. So far the best I can come up with is american pondweed, Bur marigold, or water primrose? There are definitely plants with yellow flowers at that pond, but not sure this is one of them. It's the tall one in the foreground:








This second plant is more mature and I'm not sure it's the same species, but pulled from the same area.








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is a _Ludwigia_, some of which have yellow flowers and are called water primrose. The habitat you describe is typical for the genus. In north central Texas where I live, there are 9 species. See if you can get your emersed plant to flower, then we should be able to tell species.


----------

